# تقسية السطوح ( Surface Hardening



## عاطف مخلوف (8 مارس 2009)

*[FONT=&quot]تقسية السطوح ( [/FONT]**Surface Hardening**[FONT=&quot])[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]معناها : تكوين سطح يقاوم التآكل وقلب يمتص الصدمات مثل عمود المرفق [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]أنواعها : هناك نوعين للتقسية السطحية اعتماد على نسبة الكربون في الصلب [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]1 – زيادة نسبة الكربون في سطح المعدن المحتوى علي القليل من الكربون ، وتسمي هذه العملية :[/FONT]**Case Hardening*
*[FONT=&quot]2 – المعالجة الحرارية بالتسخين باللهب ([/FONT]**Flame hardening**[FONT=&quot]) وذلك للمعادن التى تحتوى علي نسبة عالية أو متوسطة من الكربون .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وتجرى عملية التقسية بأشكال مختلفة أهمها ": [/FONT]*
*-**[FONT=&quot]الكربنة [/FONT]**Carburizing*
*-**[FONT=&quot]النتردة [/FONT]** Nitrating*
*-**[FONT=&quot]السيندة [/FONT]**Cyaniding*
*-* *[FONT=&quot]التغليف بالكروم [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Chromizing[/FONT]*​ *-**[FONT=&quot]التغليف بالسليكون [/FONT]**Siliconizing*
*-**[FONT=&quot]التقسية باللهب [/FONT]**Flame hardening*
*-**[FONT=&quot]التقسية بالحث الكهربي [/FONT]**Induction hardening*
*[FONT=&quot]1 – الكربنة : وهي أقدم وسيلة لانتاج سطح مقسي من الصلب الذى يحتوى على كربون قليل [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]- وصف عملية الكربنة : [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]في عملية الكربنة يسخن الصلب المحتوى على نسبة قليلة من الكربون عادة أقل من 0.25% كربون الى درجة الاحمرار .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ويكون في نفس الوقت ملامس لبعض المواد الكربونية والتى تكون إما في صورة صبة أو سائلة أو غازية .[/FONT]*
*-**[FONT=&quot]وفي درجة حرارة معينة يتحد الصلب مع نسبة من الكربون ، ويخترق الكربون سطح المعدن ليكون مزيج متجمد مع الحديد ويتكون سطح غني بالكربون ، وباستمرار العملية ينفذ الكربون الى داخل الجزء الجار كربنته [/FONT]*
*-**[FONT=&quot]ويعتمد عمق السطح المقسي على طول الفترة الزمنية والحرارة المستخدمة .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]2 – النتردة : [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]- يستخدم في هذه العملية النتروجين الموجود بغاز الأمونيا كعامل تقسية [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]- ويستخدم الجزء الجارى نتردته في أفران الى درجة حرارة بين 900- 1000 ºف .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]- ويحتفظ به داخل الفرن فترة زمنية تتراوح بين 10-72 ساعة [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]- ولتكوين سطح مقسي بسمك 0.012 – 0.018 بوصة فإنه يلزم فترة زمنية من 35- 72 ساعة في الفرن .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]- يحيط غاز الامونيا داخل الفرن بالشغلة الجارى نتردتها ، فيتحد النيتروجين بالصُلب ليكون طبقة سطحية غاية في الصلابة سمكها يتراوح بين 0.005 – 0.02 بوصة .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]- وتختلف النتردة عن الكربنة في أنها : [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]- لا تحتاج لعملية (طش) للحصول على تقسية نهائية [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]- لا تحتاج درجات حرارة عالية مثل الكربنة [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]- ولهذين السببين فإن النتردة لا تسبب انهيار أو شرخ أو تغير في خصائص المعدن .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]- وبسبب انخفاض درجة الحرارة فإن النتردة لا تفقد قلب الشغلة خاصية الصلادة ([/FONT]**Toughness**[FONT=&quot])[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]3 – السيندة : [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وهي عملية تقسية سطحية تستخدم امتصاص الكربون والنتروجين [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وتغمس الشغلة في حمام من سيانيد الصوديوم (املاح تشتمل على الكربون والنتروجين ) في درجة حرارة تصل الى 1550[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ºف .[/FONT]*
*-**[FONT=&quot]وتستغرق المعالجة بالسيندة من 30-45 دقيقة ، وتؤدى الى زيادة نسبة الكربون بحوالي 2% في سطح الشغلة مع سُمك يصل الى 0.005 بوصة [/FONT]*
*-**[FONT=&quot] وتعتبر السيندة مطلوبه عند الاحتياج الى تكوين طبقة رقيقة مقساه سمكها بين 0.001 – 0.015 بوصة في فترة زمنية قصيرة .[/FONT]*
*-**[FONT=&quot]وتعتبر عملية التقسية بالسيندة أسرع أشكال التقسية التى تجرى للصلب المتوسط [/FONT]*
*-**[FONT=&quot]عيوبها[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] : خطورة أملاح السيانيد وسموميتها الشديدة [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]4 – التقسية بالكروم : [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]- تختلف عملية التقسية بالكروم عن بقية عمليات التقسية في أن كربيد الكروم يذوب مع السطح ليحول الطبقة السطحية الى ( [/FONT]**Stainless Steel**[FONT=&quot])[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]- وهذه الطبقة تتصف بصلابة عالية جدا ومعامل احتكاك منخفض للغاية [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]- ويستخدم في أذرع المكابس الهيدوليكية – أعمدة المضخات [/FONT]*
*-**[FONT=&quot]وتستخدم لتحسين مقاومة التآكل ، المقاومة الحرارية للمعادن ، ويمكن اجراء عملية التقسية لمعادن مختلفة وليس للحديد فقط ، مثل الكوبالت ، موليبديم ، نيكل ، تنجستن .[/FONT]*
*-**[FONT=&quot]والاستخدام الرئيسي لعملية التقسية بالكروم هي في عمل سطح مقسي للمعادن الحديدية والتى تحتوى على نسبة كربون أكبر من 0.6% ، ولا بد وأن يحتوى المعدن على هذه النسبة ليمكن تحويل سطحه الى ([/FONT]**Stainless Steel**[FONT=&quot]) [/FONT]*
*-**[FONT=&quot]وتتم العملية في درجة حرارة تتراوح بين 1650- 2000 ºف ويكون الكروم في شكل غازى يخترق المعدن ليحوله الى ( [/FONT]**Stainless Steel **[FONT=&quot]) [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*


----------



## م/يوسف (8 مارس 2009)

شكرااااااااااا اخى ونرجو المزيد


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (8 مارس 2009)

شكرا أخي يوسف ، شرفني مرورك واهتمامك بالتعليق .


----------



## مهندس إنتاج (8 مارس 2009)

رائع ما قدمت .. 

بارك الله فيك ..


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (8 مارس 2009)

اخي "مهندس انتاج"
اسعدني تقييمك لما قدمت واحمد الله ان وجد بعض الاخوان فيما قدمت شيئا مفيدا ، فهو ما نسعي اليه.


----------



## abc-ahmed (8 مارس 2009)

رائع وعاشت ايدك ورحم الله والديك وجزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (8 مارس 2009)

أخى "abc-ahmed" 
بارك الله فيك ، دعواتك لي خير مما قدمت لك ، فالله أسال أن يعطيك أضعاف ما دعوت لي ، وفقنى الله وإياك .


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (12 مارس 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م.محمود جمال (12 مارس 2009)

طبعا مشكووووووووووووووورررررررررر بدون اى تعليق


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (12 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا .

الموضوع رائع وبأنتظار البقية .

تقبل فائق التقدير والأحترام .

البغدادي


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (12 مارس 2009)

مهندس أيمن حسن الشكر لك على المرور والتعليق.
مهندس محمود جمال شكرا جزيلا وأتابع مواضيعك الثرية الممتعة.
مشرفنا العزيز / شكرى تسعدني متابعتك ، وأُثمن تقييمك لما أكتب .
بارك الله فيكم جميعا ، ونفعنا بكم .


----------



## MOHAMEDTN (13 مارس 2009)

شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م.محمود جمال (13 مارس 2009)

التميز بحقققققققققققققققققققققققققققققق نرجو مزيد من المعلوومات تخص هذا المجاللللللللللللللللل


----------



## حسن العلي المالكي (4 مايو 2009)

شكرا لك اخي

موضوع مفيد

تسلم


----------



## حسن العلي المالكي (4 مايو 2009)

واحب ان اضيف انالكربنة تكون على 3 حالات

صلبة

سائلة

غازية

تسلم


----------



## احمد ميكانيك (6 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 
رائع جدا


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (10 مايو 2009)

شكرا لهذا الاستقبال الحسن من الاخوة لهذا الموضوع ، وكل التقدير لكل من اهتم بالتعليق ، وجزاكم الله خيرا ، ولن ادخر وسعا فى زيادة الفوائد عند اول فرصة سانحة بإذن الله تعالي .


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (10 مايو 2009)

*شكرااااااااااا اخى ونرجو المزيد مشكور اخوي *​


----------



## bido-egy (11 مايو 2009)

موضوع رائع جدا جدا ومكتوب بذمة .... لو الموضوع ده من تأليفك يا بشمهندس تسمح باننا نحطه على ويكيبيديا عشان يفيد شريحة اعرض من الناس ؟


----------



## عزام محمد عمر ناجي (11 مايو 2009)

مشكور علي هذة المعلومات الامام الامام


----------



## احمد الحوت (16 مايو 2009)

ممنونين ياباشا.................


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (4 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جدا فعلا استفدت انا عن نفسي بما انني مهندسه انتاج


----------



## vague_boy (5 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا
موضوع حلو


----------



## tabra (5 فبراير 2010)

ارجو من الأخوة الذى عندهم خبرة فى المعالجة الحرارية إفادتنا بموضوع النتردة ( نوع من التقسية السطحية للمعادن ) كاملاً باللغة العربية وكذلك موضوع المعالجة الحرارية عن طريق الــــ Inuction كاملاً باللغة العربية غاية فى الأهمية .... وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## مصطفى 1982 (24 فبراير 2010)

*ايها البطل*

لا اقول لك الا ان امتك تقف اخر الصف فهل من مزيد الجهد ايها البطل


----------



## fadi.maani (27 نوفمبر 2010)

اشكرك جزيل الشكر على هذه المعلومات 
ولاكن اريد المزيد عن عمليه النترده للقوالب البثق و معلومات خاصه بمعدن h13 . ارجو الافاده في هذا الموضووع 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## _mhefny (28 نوفمبر 2010)

معلومات مهمه جدا:56:


----------



## البورتسوداني (29 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## البورتسوداني (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​*


----------



## البورتسوداني (29 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (30 نوفمبر 2010)

الأخ العزيز المهندس / عاطف مخلوف
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أشكرك على مشاركتك بهذا الموضوع .. على الرغم من أنه مختصر للغاية ، ولكنك قصدت المختصر المفيد.
عموما بارك الله فيك .. وجعل هذ العمل وأعمالك السابقة واللاحقة في ميزان حسناتك . ولكنني أطلب منك الذيد من هذه الموضوعات الهامة والشيقة.
تقبل تحياتي وإحترامي ،،
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
د.أحمد زكي حلمي


----------



## vaio (24 ديسمبر 2010)

الله يبارك بتعبك مشكوررررررررررررر


----------



## م/طارق الدليمي (28 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك يااخي مشكور وما قصرت


----------



## حسين عاصمي (12 يوليو 2011)

لك جزيل الشكر معلومات قيمه ولكن كنت اود ان تلقي الضوء علي زمن تواجد فطعه المعدن داخل الفرن او هي لها حساب بالوزن او المساحه وشكرا اخي


----------



## يوسف2020 (18 فبراير 2012)

جزاك اللة خيرا وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## وجيه موسى اسماعيل (24 فبراير 2012)

مشكووووور وجذاك الله كل الخير


----------



## كراويه (9 مايو 2013)

*:83:*


----------



## البعاجي78 (22 يونيو 2013)

يجزيك الله كل الجزاء


----------



## مضر عدنان (24 يونيو 2013)

صح ومعلومات حلوة


----------



## alaabotros (2 يوليو 2013)

شكرااااااااااا


----------



## yayooomax (8 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## yayooomax (8 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## rambomenaa (23 أغسطس 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله الجنة


----------



## أحمد دعبس (25 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً وبارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك
​


----------

